# Regional Theatre Benefits



## DaveySimps (Jan 16, 2009)

This one is for all of you folks working in regional theatre settings. How many of your theatres offer benefits with their regular staff positions (TD, ME, shop staff, etc.)? If you care to elaborate; what type of benefits are offered(health insurance, life insurance, dental, paid vacation, etc.)? What equity contract do you operate under (LORT A, B, C, D, SPT, etc.). 

We are still going through the process of opening a new theatre and will most likely be under an SPT contract, non IA house. We are far from this point in the game, but I wanted to see what other organizations are doing. 

~Dave


----------



## Footer (Jan 16, 2009)

I am obviously not in a LORT situation, but this was one of the reason I am not. Most places I looked at to carp at would offer insurance, but it was easily 200-300 a month, most of these places I decided if I went I would get my own insurance. Places I looked at to do the ATD thing, did offer health. I want to say they offered a dental buy up plan. Premiums were not too horrid. I remember 2 weeks vacation was pretty standard, but that was after 6 months or a year. I do not remember hearing or asking about life. 

Now... here I have full benefits, dental, vision, life, 401k, retirement, pention, all that fun stuff. 

So kids, its either keep it real and have Ok or crappy benefits or sell out and have real benefits.


----------



## cdub260 (Jan 17, 2009)

The company I work for, the Festival of Arts, which the Pageant of the Masters is a part of has a what I consider to be a very good benefits package. It does not, however meet the definition of regional theatre. The Pageant is a unique show with very little to compare it to.

As for what the benefits are for full time, year round staff:

Medical, dental, vision and life insurance provided by the company at no cost to the employee, plus optional long term disability insurance at a cost of 0.84% of gross pay and optional 403-B retirement plan for which the company will match up to 5% of an employee's gross pay. Then there's 10 sick days a year, and depending on how long an employee has been full time with the company, 2 to 4 weeks of paid vacation. I get 3 weeks. Plus we can accrue up to 30 days of vacation time. Finally, all full time staff get the last two weeks of the year off at full pay.

I love my job!


----------



## derekleffew (Jan 17, 2009)

See this post: http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/education/10699-careers-theatre.html#post117866 !


----------

